# Offshore Illawarra - Christmas eve



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone interested in fishing offshore around wollongong tommorrow? I'm planning on fishing either Port Kembla islands or Bass Point (Bass point if southerly)

Cheers
Brian


----------

